# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Need translate

## ST

How to translate this sentence properly? It's looks like a proverb, but I'm not sure...  :fool" 
目くじらを立てる程の事でもないだろう

----------


## Dreams

"It's nothing to get upset about."
Or, more literally, "there's no need to go to the extent of getting angry/upset about it." 
目くじらを立てる is idiomatic - to be resentful, to get angry, to sweat something
程の (you may already know that this means 'to the extent of')
事でもないだろう - it's not, it's nothing, etc.

----------


## ST

Arigatou, now it's makes sense...

----------


## ST

There is another confusing phrase I got.
気づけば思わず呟いていた
I translated it like: I noticed suddenly, what I spontaneously started to sing.
But why there is conditional "ba" in 気づけば?

----------

